# Milwaukee, nothing but heavy duty GARBAGE



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I owned a Fuel drill for two weeks and the side handle broke off. Now, after, six months, the chuck is completely stripped. What a piece of sh!t.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

99cents said:


> I owned a Fuel drill for two weeks and the side handle broke off. Now, after, six months, the chuck is completely stripped. What a piece of sh!t.


Warranty repair?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Warranty repair?


Yes but I am losing my faith in Milwaukee. I just don't think this is a quality product.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Who uses the side handle??? :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Love me some Milwaukee. Good drills. Take falls of an 8 foot ladder all day long and keep working. Don't have one of the fancy new ones, but the lith/ion older ones (last 5 years) are great.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Who uses the side handle??? :laughing:


lol that's what I thought.

If Makita LXT's will work on it, I'll mail you 5 side handles.. you pay for shipping.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been using mine for two weeks now, and I have no issues at all. With the high cap XC 4 batteries this drill takes anything I throw at it. Hopefully yours was an isolated incident as I see no signs of wear on mine.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Just bought 2 more 18v ½" hammers today, very happy with the ones I have been using. I don't use them for heavy duty stuff, I have 3 Hilti's for that.

I give them a thumbs up, sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I had one of the original Makita 12 volt drills. Then I had a Panasonic. That drill had a 15 minute recharge of the battery. I loved it. When it crapped I bought another Panasonic and it didn't last a year. I then went to Dewalt 18s but when they didn't let you buy a 1/2 inch T handle hammer drill without buying a set of other tools I didn't need, I went to Milwaukee and have never looked back. I bought my son the Ryobi set for Christmas. They were crap. I bought a Craftsman but again one year. I have not tried the Rigid or Hitachi.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been through the three big players, some with success, and one with utter failure.....(Makita)

I purchased the Bosch Litheon set, and am very pleased. Tool quality is great, battery life is awesome, and you can get a 30 minute charger. I have had it for about three years, and there are no complaints as of yet.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

These threads are awesome. Milwaukee sucks!! Milwaukee's the best!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> These threads are awesome. Milwaukee sucks!! Milwaukee's the best!!!! :thumbup:


You are wrong!!!!!!!!


Harbor Freight is the best, quality tools at ridiculously low prices!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Your wrong!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Harbor Freight is the best, quality tools at ridiculously low prices!


Thanks for the reminder. Have to go buy some blades for various tools.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey 99 - Where did you buy it from? That might explain alot.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Been using Hitachi for 20 years, no problems!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

duque00 said:


> Hey 99 - Where did you buy it from? That might explain alot.


From a local tool supplier, reputable guys, KMS Tools.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

All good - I thought it might of been one of the Big Box Stores and they're sub-standard crap that the tool manufacturers make with the plastic gears and all that jazz.

I got the 4 pack - with drill/impact/sawzall and light. The light is garbage but I use/abuse the other 3 and no problems so far. Bought some extra chargers/batt packs so we always have fresh batteries to go.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> I owned a Fuel drill for two weeks and the side handle broke off. Now, after, six months, the chuck is completely stripped. What a piece of sh!t.


I still have their old 18 volt ni-cad power plus drill / hammer drill . The thing is a beast ( and heavy as hell ) and will drill through whatever I throw at it . Unfortunately , I think the newer , lighter weight. Tools , don't hold up as well as their heavy ni-cad battery generation . Something is always compromised when they make a tool weigh less . The fuel drills feel substantial , but never used one yet .


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

IMO Milwaukee, Rigid, and others are playing the same odds game. Offer a great warranty, pump out a sh!itload of product with minimal QC, and just replace without question. I had (have) a 12v hacks-all that stopped dead almost right away (bad solder joint at motor). Just dropped off 2 relatively new batteries for one of the other guys (Rigid). Guy said they go through hundreds. I have had good luck with Makita--so far.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

stuiec said:


> IMO Milwaukee, Rigid, and others are playing the same odds game. Offer a great warranty, pump out a sh!itload of product with minimal QC, and just replace without question. I had (have) a 12v hacks-all that stopped dead almost right away (bad solder joint at motor). Just dropped off 2 relatively new batteries for one of the other guys (Rigid). Guy said they go through hundreds. I have had good luck with Makita--so far.


You're right. I'm used to the old Milwaukee (no, not the beer  ).

Now they seem to be just another off-shore sellout. For the beating I put a Hackzall through, I can live with replacing it every once in a while. The Fuel drill has great torque but I don't think it has been engineered to keep up. They essentially took their old drill, put in a brushless motor, and hoped for the best.

A friend of mine bought a Makita and the gears stripped out after a month. That's why I went Milwaukee. I guess the Milwaukee is better. It lasted six months  .

The moral of the story is that you can't buy a cordless drill to replace a good old fashioned corded workhorse. Time is money and making trips to the warranty depot represents negative income. 

People are talking up Hilti; expensive but a quality product. Maybe it's time for a change. Again.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

duque00 said:


> All good - I thought it might of been one of the Big Box Stores and they're sub-standard crap that the tool manufacturers make with the plastic gears and all that jazz.
> 
> I got the 4 pack - with drill/impact/sawzall and light. The light is garbage but I use/abuse the other 3 and no problems so far. Bought some extra chargers/batt packs so we always have fresh batteries to go.


That is exactly why cordless tools are such a racket. They are selling batteries for a hundred bucks and chargers for fifty. It's like buying a printer for eighty dollars that takes a hundred dollar cartridge.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

So true brother. My company paid for all of it. I was just commenting on the quality. I love Hilti too. We got the "BFG" for drilling thru concrete/block walls and it's a beast.

Personally I have Hitachi and I love them as well.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> You're right. I'm used to the old Milwaukee (no, not the beer  ).
> 
> Now they seem to be just another off-shore sellout. For the beating I put a Hackzall through, I can live with replacing it every once in a while. The Fuel drill has great torque but I don't think it has been engineered to keep up. They essentially took their old drill, put in a brushless motor, and hoped for the best.
> 
> ...


Hilti has always been one of the best around , but you'll definitely pay for them , but if the tool lasts , I'd say it's money well spent ! Used their drill drivers years ago for a contractor that was leasing them . It was a big job and I'd say they had about 50 of these going daily . The Hilti guy would come out ASAP if there were any issues and would swap out the tool for free . It was very impressive customer support ! I'm sure they still do that .


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

duque00 said:


> All good - I thought it might of been one of the Big Box Stores and they're sub-standard crap that the tool manufacturers make with the plastic gears and all that jazz.
> 
> I got the 4 pack - with drill/impact/sawzall and light. The light is garbage but I use/abuse the other 3 and no problems so far. Bought some extra chargers/batt packs so we always have fresh batteries to go.


I hear this accusation made all the time, but have never seen any proof of it being true.

As far as I am concerned the Milwaukee Drill that you buy from a "reputable tool supplier" is the same drill you buy from Home Depot. There is no difference.

Do you have any proof to back up your claims of inferior tools sold at the big box stores.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

No Pics but I did go with a friend who's Dewalt Drill (18v) broke. I took him to a local repair place. The repair guy open the drilled and said "oh you bought this at HD". My friend's reply "How the f&*&k did you know that?"

Repair guy - "Plastic gears. They're broken. Do you want me to replace with plastic or steel gears?"

Friend: "steel"

I think the total cost was $30 to repair. The repair guy told us that 90% of the manufacturers make 2 sets (1) for pros and the reputable tool stores/sites. (2) HD/Lowes. That's how come they're so much cheaper than the other guys.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I hear this accusation made all the time, but have never seen any proof of it being true.
> 
> As far as I am concerned the Milwaukee Drill that you buy from a "reputable tool supplier" is the same drill you buy from Home Depot. There is no difference.
> 
> Do you have any proof to back up your claims of inferior tools sold at the big box stores.


There is a difference. The part number is different, the one from HD comes from a different factory,is made cheaper, comes with a soft fabric bag instead of a hard case.

There is a difference in most of the stuff sold at both box stores,like the previous post stated.

It's made cheaper just to be sold there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it has more to do with the "luck of the draw" and how the owner abuses his cordless drills..

Some guys will use a tool till it has one volt left in the battery and all that does is put a strain on the whole drill itself..


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

19kilosparky984 said:


> There is a difference. The part number is different, the one from HD comes from a different factory,is made cheaper, comes with a soft fabric bag instead of a hard case.
> 
> There is a difference in most of the stuff sold at both box stores,like the previous post stated.
> 
> It's made cheaper just to be sold there.


There's the xc fuel and the non xc fuel model drill on their website and you can buy either one at HD.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mnelectrician said:


> There's the xc fuel and the non xc fuel model drill on their website and you can buy either one at HD.


Yes, the only difference is battery size.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just buy hilti, then all you will complain about is the weight. You never hear anyone bash hilti for a reason.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

99cents said:


> I owned a Fuel drill for two weeks and the side handle broke off. Now, after, six months, the chuck is completely stripped. What a piece of sh!t.


How hard do you have to push to break the side handle? If you're pushing that hard, you need a new bit :no:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> These threads are awesome. Milwaukee sucks!! Milwaukee's the best!!!! :thumbup:


 
Just like the others on here. One of them asks a question about using a given table in a book and with only two answers they are completely different.

Nothing new.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> Yes, the only difference is battery size.


No,no it's not.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> I owned a Fuel drill for two weeks and the side handle broke off. Now, after, six months, the chuck is completely stripped. What a piece of sh!t.


:laughing:

Well I think I'll skip the Fuel series...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Well I think I'll skip the Fuel series...:laughing::thumbup:


If he rooted a chuck and a side handle it was probally on an application I would grab a corded 1/2 drill with a reduction gearbox.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> There is a difference. The part number is different, the one from HD comes from a different factory,is made cheaper, comes with a soft fabric bag instead of a hard case.
> 
> There is a difference in most of the stuff sold at both box stores,like the previous post stated.
> 
> It's made cheaper just to be sold there.


The only difference is the case and that's just a matter of a different Milwaukee part number to get it with or without the hard case. We went through this a number of years ago. We took a drill to the local motor shop that sells Milwaukee and they looked it up. Same drill.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

The only thing I don't care for on the Fuel impact is the crazy 3 speed button. It must have been designed with the ladies in mind because you keep hitting the button with your pinkie. Working overhead and the dumb thing is on low speed:no: Other than that I love it!:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> If he rooted a chuck and a side handle it was probally on an application I would grab a corded 1/2 drill with a reduction gearbox.


Funny, the manual doesn't say, "Use for drilling styrofoam only".


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

99cents said:


> Funny, the manual doesn't say, "Use for drilling styrofoam only".


What were you drilling then?


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> The only difference is the case and that's just a matter of a different Milwaukee part number to get it with or without the hard case. We went through this a number of years ago. We took a drill to the local motor shop that sells Milwaukee and they looked it up. Same drill.


And someone previously posted the entire opposite. I know there is a difference. It's just like the campers in here.

Some in here know stuff but most are just full of crap.

Your post is full of crap.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> What were you drilling then?


wood


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> You're right. I'm used to the old Milwaukee (no, not the beer  ).
> 
> Now they seem to be just another off-shore sellout. For the beating I put a Hackzall through, I can live with replacing it every once in a while. The Fuel drill has great torque but I don't think it has been engineered to keep up. They essentially took their old drill, put in a brushless motor, and hoped for the best.
> 
> ...


I've been hearing this for years about Home Depot products . Everything from plumbing and lighting fixture to tools are not the same quality as the same ones you'll find in a supply house . I don't know this for sure , but can easily see that happening . They look the same on the outside , but the internals are built with crap parts . Plastic gears etc. , although , I've been abusing my dewalt 18 volt drill : hammer drill for years that I got there , and it's still kicking ?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

99cents said:


> You're right. I'm used to the old Milwaukee (no, not the beer  ).
> 
> Now they seem to be just another off-shore sellout.


For what it is worth ... http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> I've been hearing this for years about Home Depot products . Everything from plumbing and lighting fixture to tools are not the same quality as the same ones you'll find in a supply house . I don't know this for sure , but can easily see that happening . They look the same on the outside , but the internals are built with crap parts . Plastic gears etc. , although , I've been abusing my dewalt 18 volt drill : hammer drill for years that I got there , and it's still kicking ?


From what I have found out this is one of those urban myths...

Last year I wrote to Porter Cable and asked if they make a cheaper brand just for big box stores...

The company rep told me there is nothing to that story and all their drills are made to the same specs no matter where they are sold...

So far I have not found any proof that I was lied too other than hearing the same story over and over again about big box stores..


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> And someone previously posted the entire opposite. I know there is a difference. It's just like the campers in here.
> 
> Some in here know stuff but most are just full of crap.
> 
> Your post is full of crap.


So how many Milwaukee tools do you own? You know more than an authorized Milwaukee repair shop? :no::no: I've bought tools from both places, no difference! Unless it's a huge Milwaukee conspiracy!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> From what I have found out this is one of those urban myths...
> 
> Last year I wrote to Porter Cable and asked if they make a cheaper brand just for big box stores...
> 
> ...


See post #40:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> From what I have found out this is one of those urban myths...
> 
> Last year I wrote to Porter Cable and asked if they make a cheaper brand just for big box stores...
> 
> The company rep told me there is nothing to that story and all their drills are made to the same specs no matter where they are sold...


[Face Palm]

Even if they do make cheaper stuff do you honestly think they would have answered ...

_Yes, we make cheap crap for the big box stores._


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> [Face Palm]
> 
> Even if they do make cheaper stuff do you honestly think they would have answered ...
> 
> Yes, we make cheap crap for the big box stores.


Lol ! Ummm , no sir ( laughing in the background ) ! All of our products are made to the same specs no matter where they're sold ( hysterical laughter in the background ) ! Who knows ? I'm not willing to buy identical tools to do a forensic investigation unless the one I bought at the box store dies an untimely death from normal use .


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> So how many Milwaukee tools do you own? You know more than an authorized Milwaukee repair shop? :no::no: I've bought tools from both places, no difference! Unless it's a huge Milwaukee conspiracy!


I own quite a few.

My trucks all have the m18 fuel drills, saws all and circular saws.

The m12 series is nice too. Multi tool,roto zip, etc etc

The m18 drill I bought at Home Depot broke, the chuck snapped and unscrewed right off the drill as I was using it.

The m18 drill I bought from my supply house is slightly different but much better quality. When I brought the m18 to the authorized repair center the guy said the same thing as a previous poster said.

The link BBQ posted shows there is truth behind the cheaper crap. Ryobi is listed and everyone knows they are Home Depot.

I find it very humorous that so called professional contractors are sticking up for a big box store, shame on you.

Home Depot tries to steal your work and sell you cheap **** and you still go there then to real supply houses...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know. If you go to the Milwaukee website, the part numbers are the same no matter where you buy them. Home Depot doesn't sell this stuff any cheaper anyway, at least in Canada. The only milwaukee item I bought from HD was a sawzall and that was because they had a $20.00 coupon. I know the industrial supply house would have matched that, no problem.


----------



## kelleyss (Mar 22, 2012)

I fuel drill, impactor,portaband and sawzall i have no problem with any but I aint skeered to pull out corded tool when thats what is needed


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Just buy hilti, then all you will complain about is the weight. You never hear anyone bash hilti for a reason.


We've been beating on Hilti cordless and corded gear for years now. 

Whenever we break one or it malfunctions......which is hardly ever.....the Hilti rep swaps them out for us ASAP....gives us a loaner while it in for repairs so the production stays up and even comes to site to do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

BTW for anybody that is interested in getting parts for old "dead" tools www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm amazed at the battery size now for some 18-volt models: 2/3 smaller than my equivalent Milwaukee 18volt


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I own quite a few.
> 
> My trucks all have the m18 fuel drills, saws all and circular saws.
> 
> ...


Don't even have a Home Cheapo in our town and the Menards sells Bosch and a host of other cheap junk. I buy my tools from Electrical Supply House or the local Farm & Fleet store. Funny what a story a so called electrician can come up with. As for Milwaukee tools I've got:

M12 flashlight
M12 LED flashlight
M12 driver
M12 Impact driver
M12 Hackszall
M12 Tubing cutter
M12 Pvc shear
M12 Multi-tool
M18 Angle grinder
M18 Drill
M18 Drill/Hammer Drill
M18 metal cutting circular saw
M18 Hackszall
M18 LED flashlight
M18 Impact driver
M18 Fuel Impact driver
M18 Angle drill
M24 Circular saw

Corded:

Milwaukee Hole Hawg
Milwaukee hammer drill
Milwaukee D handle drill with extension
Milwaukee Super sawzall
Milwaukee angle drill
Now I'm waiting for them to come out with the M12 Fuel Impact driver:thumbup:

I've had Bosch and Panasonic cordless drills that worked okay but I still prefer Milwaukee. Just my opinion. I've never had a Dewalt tool. They might be okay but I just don't care for them.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I own quite a few.
> 
> My trucks all have the m18 fuel drills, saws all and circular saws.
> 
> ...


Where on BBQ's link does it explain about the two different quality lines of tools?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> [Face Palm]
> 
> Even if they do make cheaper stuff do you honestly think they would have answered ...
> 
> _Yes, we make cheap crap for the big box stores._


I asked my my question where it had nothing to do with price.. only a line different for big box stores..

<FACEPALPM>

Do you have any proof to back up your rant.. I didn't think so.. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I asked my my question where it had nothing to do with price.. only a line different for big box stores..
> 
> <FACEPALPM>
> 
> Do you have any proof to back up your rant.. I didn't think so.. :no:


B4T I am not saying if they make cheaper products for the box stores or not.

What I am saying is this.

*IF* they do, or if they did make cheaper products for the big box stores there is no way in hell they would tell you that they did. No way, not going to happen.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The 2611 you buy in NZ has "Magnum" cast into the aluminium gear box whilst the parrellel imported ones from the US do not. No idea why, mine and my mates were identical aside from that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been a life-long Milwaukee tool fan, but I'm happy to confess that I'm unimpressed and even angry about the tool quality in the last 5 years or so. I've been buying the occasional Metabo and Hilti tool lately as the Milwaukee stuff gives out or I need something I don't have already. Not sure what I'll settle on next. Very reluctantly, I have pretty much resolved I'm done with Milwaukee. I'm as upset about that as I am with the decline in Klein quality. I used to be essentially all Klein for hand tools and all Milwaukee for power tools. I feel like I'm wandering aimlessly in recent years, feeling like I can't rely on any manufacturer to suit my needs as an electrician now.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> Don't even have a Home Cheapo in our town and the Menards sells Bosch and a host of other cheap junk. I buy my tools from Electrical Supply House or the local Farm & Fleet store. Funny what a story a so called electrician can come up with. As for Milwaukee tools I've got:
> 
> M12 flashlight
> M12 LED flashlight
> ...


Did you read the OP?


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> Don't even have a Home Cheapo in our town and the Menards sells Bosch and a host of other cheap junk. I buy my tools from Electrical Supply House or the local Farm & Fleet store. Funny what a story a so called electrician can come up with. As for Milwaukee tools I've got:
> 
> M12 flashlight
> M12 LED flashlight
> ...


Did you read the op?
If I made this all up how come there are others who say the exact same thing.

It's not just tools .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've been a life-long Milwaukee tool fan, but I'm happy to confess that I'm unimpressed and even angry about the tool quality in the last 5 years or so. I've been buying the occasional Metabo and Hilti tool lately as the Milwaukee stuff gives out or I need something I don't have already. Not sure what I'll settle on next. Very reluctantly, I have pretty much resolved I'm done with Milwaukee. I'm as upset about that as I am with the decline in Klein quality. I used to be essentially all Klein for hand tools and all Milwaukee for power tools. I feel like I'm wandering aimlessly in recent years, feeling like I can't rely on any manufacturer to suit my needs as an electrician now.


I'm afraid you're onto something! The problem is nothing is built to last anymore. Used be you could buy a washing machine and it would last for 15 years or longer. It was a breeze to replace parts etc on them but now how are you going to go about changing a frequency drive on a washing machine.......throw it away a buy a new one!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Did you read the op?
> If I made this all up how come there are others who say the exact same thing.
> 
> It's not just tools .


It's a Milwaukee thing....they don't understand!:laughing::laughing: I don't have a problem believing they're building power tools cheaper but do you remember when Makita came out with one of the first 9 volt cordless drills?? We thought it was wonderful in spite of it not working all that great. I think the cordless tools are built as good as they ever have been. The lithium batteries in spite of some drawbacks are great! It might be a tradeoff of weight versus more steel!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

wendon said:


> It's a Milwaukee thing....they don't understand!:laughing::laughing: I don't have a problem believing they're building power tools cheaper but do you remember when Makita came out with one of the first 9 volt cordless drills?? We thought it was wonderful in spite of it not working all that great. I think the cordless tools are built as good as they ever have been. The lithium batteries in spite of some drawbacks are great! It might be a tradeoff of weight versus more steel!


It was actually a 9.6 volt drill to be accurate , and it was the cats ass at the time . Why ? Because the only other companies putting out cordless drills were skill and black and decker and they were total crap compared to the makita . I still have mine somewhere with a dead battery in it , but I'm sure it still works if I replace the battery . I love today's cordless stuff , but I do agree , they're not making it to last the long haul if you're using them hard every day . Something is always compromised when we start making things weigh less . I'm still holding on to my whole dewalt XRP line only because they still work fine and I have damn near every tool they make . I'll eventually cross over to the compact lightweight generation when my stuff starts dying off , lol ! The fuel drills look sweet though !


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

Burnt up the armiture in a brand new 18v hammer drill. 20$ from ereplacementparts.com. Its like brand new now.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

19kilosparky984 said:


> There is a difference. The part number is different, the one from HD comes from a different factory,is made cheaper, comes with a soft fabric bag instead of a hard case.
> 
> There is a difference in most of the stuff sold at both box stores,like the previous post stated.
> 
> It's made cheaper just to be sold there.


If it's a different model, of course the part number is different. Are you saying there are multiple part numbers for a 2604-20 M18 Fuel Hammerdrill, and that there's some secret part number that indicates the quality of manufacturing, or the materials used? If so, where do we find it? Which of these numbers means it's a good one or a crappy one?


----------

